# Replacing Shed Siding.......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I was thinking about tearing off the old/bad siding on a shed and installing a better wood siding. Then again, I have some old roofing tin, the corrugated type. I figure I can use this and install horizontally. If I did this, should I put something behind the roofing material......i.e. a roll of asphalt roofing paper....thick mil plastic sheeting? :ac550:


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Eaither felt paper or house wrap will work. The only issue I have with the corrugated sheets is they leave all those little holes for mice to get in unless you put some flashing on to close them up.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you want to seal the upper & lower openings of the tin, use inside strip foam closures which can be purchased at lowes, HD or from a metal building supplier.
http://www.lowes.com/Roofing/Roof-Panels-Accessories/Roof-Panel-Closure-Strips/_/N-1z10lso/pl#!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gibralta...nel-Foam-Closure-Strip-4-Pack-98189/202093154

http://www.metaldeck.com/foam.html


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

There's wood strips at the Depot scalloped out like the tin that don't cost doodly squat and you'll have no openenings.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx................great advice


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

If you want to work with the material you already have, you should be fine. If you can find fiber cement siding, either panels of lap siding it even better. Someone is always selling then on craigslist. Roofing felt paper should work fine as a moisture barrier for your shed.


----------

